# Succesful Rescue early this morning by Kinsale Lifeboat



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

In a week that was proving very busy for the RNLI in Ireland & the UK, Kinsale lifeboat too was called. The 12 metre, steel fishing vessel Paulona was steaming to Baltimore when the skipper noted the engine temprature rising. A quick check in the engine room showed the header tank water level had dropped. The engine is was now in danger of overheating and seizing. A call was placed with Valentia coastguard. 

Kinsale lifeboat was tasked at 08:45am. The lifeboat was away within 6 minutes to the trawler which was now drifting about 2nm East of the Old Head of Kinsale. The trawler's skipper had necessarily shut down the overheating engine. The lifeboat crew attached a line to the trawler and the tow to Kinsale commenced . 

Towing at a steady 5kts, the 35 ton trawler arrived in Kinsale after approximately 1 hour where she was tied up safely at the Main Pier. Engine repairs could now be organized in safety. The lifeboat was refuelled and made ready for her next call and the boat and shore crews returned to their weekend tasks.


----------

